# Tomato Pomace



## Little Brown Jug

Is it good? Is it bad? What's the deal with it, I've heard some people say its fine and other people refuse to feed their dog any food with it as an ingredient.


----------



## wags

Well, I don't worry about it. Its a digestible fiber, and contributes lycopene. Some people feel its just a cheap filler in the food. Its not anything I have ever worried about nor has it caused any problems in my dogs. I am sure you will get people who wont feed it in dog food or will feed it. For me I have had no problem with it.


----------



## Serendipity

Tomato pomace IS cheap and IS a filler, but it's quite fibrous and can help with stools. Pumpkin in good dry foods is higher quality and costs more, but it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Unosmom

I personally dont have a problem with it, Uno loves tomatoes, skin and all, if it doesent offer much nutrition, its not really hurting.


----------



## RawFedDogs

It's like other ingredients, its refuse from a human food manufacturing plant that would otherwise be thrown away if not being bought by the dog food companies.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover

You could call it a filler, but it serves a big purpose with it's fiber. Which is a stool stiffner. If you didn't have something like this in the dog food it "could" get ugly. You could say a lot of ingredients in dog food could be considered a filler. Most of the fruits and vegetables, fed fresh or in dog food kibble really isn't needed. And actually most dairy products are bad for dogs, cheese, milk and so on. My point is, BIG DEAL it isn't gonna harm your dog. You should be adding fresh meat to your dogs diet anyway,, which is more important than worrying about a minor ingredient.


----------



## Roo

GermanSheperdlover said:


> You could call it a filler, but it serves a big purpose with it's fiber. Which is a stool stiffner. If you didn't have something like this in the dog food it "could" get ugly. You could say a lot of ingredients in dog food could be considered a filler. Most of the fruits and vegetables, fed fresh or in dog food kibble really isn't needed. And actually most dairy products are bad for dogs, cheese, milk and so on. My point is, BIG DEAL it isn't gonna harm your dog. You should be adding fresh meat to your dogs diet anyway,, which is more important than worrying about a minor ingredient.


So, wouldn't my money be better spent on a fresh meat diet rather than a kibble diet with tons of filler?


----------



## jdatwood

Roo said:


> So, wouldn't my money be better spent on a fresh meat diet rather than a kibble diet with tons of filler?


Most of us would say YES!!! No hesitation....


----------



## RawFedDogs

jdatwood said:


> GSL on the other hand would tell you it's better to pay for highly processed meats and lots of species inappropriate ingredients....


That wasn't what she said in this thread. What she said actually makes sense to me. Remember she is addressing a kibble feeding person (I think). :smile:


----------



## Caty M

I've never seen a kibble with it high up in ingredients. Do kibble fed dogs need fiber in there? I know bones act like a stool binder in raw fed dogs but couldn't the kibble companies add more bone instead of a vegetable filler?


----------



## RawFedDogs

Tomato Pumace and beet pulp are VERY VERY cheap. They would be thrown away if not bought by the dog food companies. Bones are not so cheap.


----------



## kiwismom

adding more bone would cause the ash level to increase - which is capped by aafco standards


----------



## RawFedDogs

kiwismom said:


> adding more bone would cause the ash level to increase


No it doesn't.



> - which is capped by aafco standards


So what? Do you know how they arrive at their standards? You might be interested in reading this ... Myths About Raw: What about raw diets and the AAFCO standards?


----------

